# Sammy and Scarlett the kitties!



## mkline3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are my kitties Sammy and Scarlett.

We adopted Scarett (the calico) as a 2 year old from Homeward Trails Animal Rescue in Dec,. of 2007, and a year later we brought home kitten-boy Sammy (the tuxedo). 

He is the most mischevious little boy! We have a series of pictures called "Where is Sammy now" they include Sammy in ... bags, boxes, suitcases, trashcans, gym bags, backpacks etc.

They aren't best pals and they do have their spats.

Interestingly they work together to break into the pantry to steal food in the middle of the night! Funny how they love each other when there is food at stake!

THanks for looking at my kitties, I will round up some pics of Maisy our dog asap!


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2009)

Awwww! How adorable! My two kitties (Shadow and Gryffindor) fight all the time. Except for when they're cuddled together on the bed!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2009)

Cute, thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2009)

They look so innocent...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2009)

They are lovely!!!


----------

